# Sex during period



## Jessmomof3 (Jan 19, 2021)

Has anyone got pregnant during there period? My husband and I had unprotected sex during the second to last day of period and I had severe cramps the next day(which is very untypical for me.) Now, I'm worried I may be pregnant...would symptoms of implantation happen that soon?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I know two people who got pregnant during the end of their periods. It can happen.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

But no implantation does not happen that quickly.


----------



## Jessmomof3 (Jan 19, 2021)

My luck I'd be one of small percentage to get pregnant during a period 😭. Fingers crossed that the cramps were due to sex during menstruation🤞
Thank you for replying🙂


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Jessmomof3 said:


> My luck I'd be one of small percentage to get pregnant during a period 😭. Fingers crossed that the cramps were due to sex during menstruation🤞
> Thank you for replying🙂


Cramps one day after sex wouldnt be caused by implantation. It takes a few days before the embryo implants. 
Read this
. *Implantation *happens when the fertilized egg implants itself in the lining of your uterus. I*mplantation *happens 3 to 4 days after *fertilization*. Signs of *implantation *such as light spotting *and *cramping can happen when this occurs.


----------

